# Co1 Collenberg



## Das-Licht (29. September 2016)

Hallo, 

nach Eröffnung der neuen Strecke Co1 Collenberg des Geo-Naturpark Bergstraße Odenwald, eröffne ich hier mal einen Thread zur Strecke, da schon Bedarf angemeldet wurde.  Meinen Bildbericht findet man auf Seite 86 in "Bilder aus dem Odenwald als Beitrag 2145. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bilder-aus-dem-odenwald.463967/page-86

Die Streckenbeschreibung des Geo Naturparks incl. GPS Daten sind hier: 

http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/index.php/rundstrecken/collenberg-co1

Die Betreuer des Projektes findet man bei der Gruppe Bike&Burg: 

http://www.bike-und-burg.de/

Weitere Bilder von der Eröffnung sind in der Cloud von mir, jedoch nur zeitlich befristet. Irgendwann wird der Link nicht mehr gehen. 

https://www.magentacloud.de/share/uqrzpth1tp


----------



## Perga (29. September 2016)

Dann mal hier die Trails bergab:





...kann man aber auch sehr gut im Genießertempo fahren, man muss da nicht heizen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (3. Oktober 2016)

CO1 ist ansprechend 
Heute hat es da anscheinend einen E-MTBler zerlegt, denn ca. 10 Mann mit Sanka und Feuerwehrwagen waren auf einer Lichtung am Eschauer Pfad / parallel zur MIL26 mit Rettungsarbeiten beschäftigt.
Hoffen wir für den Kollegen das Beste.

Ansonsten war die Strecke, spez. das Gräbele sehr seifig nass, aber noch fahrbar. Wenn allerdings jetzt massiv viele Räder in den nächsten Tagen durchkommen, wird der Trail ziemlich stark zerfahren.


----------



## Micro767 (4. Oktober 2016)

TOP & Danke !


----------



## Affekopp (30. März 2017)

Hallo,

heute bin ich die *Collenberg Co1, *bei besten Bedingungen gefahren. Hier ein kleiner Streckenbericht.

*allgemeine Streckeninformationen:*

*ca. 33 KM
ca. 1.045 HM*







*persönliche Streckeninfo:*

Der Strecke ist geprägt durch sehr lange Auffarten, die primär über Schotterwege, und gelegentlich über Trails führen. Die Abfahrten _sind meist angelegte_, gepflegte und schön in die Natur integrierte Trails. 

_Persönlich_ fand ich die Trails wirklich toll und abwechslungreich. Jede Abfahrt ist sehr schön zu fahren, so dass sich die Auffahrt rentieren.

*Streckenbschaffenheit (Stand: März.2017)*
Aktuell keine Sturmschäden, etc.! 100% fahrbar!
*
Beschilderung:*
Perfekt Beschildert. Hier muss man schon fast Blind sein um eine Abzweigung zu verfehlen. Wie bei allen Mountainbike-Rundstrecken des Geo Naturpark Bergstraße-Odenwald ist definitiv kein Navi erforderlich!

*Streckensymbol/-e:*




*Verpflegung:*
Auf der Strecke befinden sich keine Gelegenheiten den Proviant aufzufüllen.

*FAZIT:*
Sehr Empfehlenswert - für mich bislang die zweitbeste Strecke, nach der großartigen MIL!

Hier wird wirklich großartige Arbeit geleistet, da könnte sich der "Spessart" eine ordentliche Scheibe abschneiden.


----------



## darkrider23 (2. April 2017)

War heute auch zum ersten Mal in Collenberg.

Fazit:

Richtig schöne Strecke. Dafür hat sich die gute Stunde Anfahrtszeit def. gelohnt!

P.S. Blöde Frage, aber das "Gräbele II" war zwar ausgeschildert, aber gefunden haben wir einen Einstieg nicht wirklich. Ging dann nach kurzem Waldweg auf dem Laterndl weiter...


----------



## sharky (3. April 2017)

klingt gut. werde ich die tage wohl mal in angriff nehmen. danke für den bericht!


----------



## Micro767 (4. April 2017)

Sind auch schon bei der Terminfindung ... aber vor Ostern wird das nix mehr ...


----------



## Hacklschorsch (4. April 2017)

ich war auch letzte Woche schon in Collenberg - tolle Strecke - Respekt!
Als kleine Ergänzung: zumindest an Werktagen ist nach etwa 1/3 der Strecke im Ort eine Metzgerei zu finden, dort gibt es zumindest Getränke und Süßes (oder halt einen ordentlichen Pressack-Weck) - für mich DER Helfer in der größten Not ;-)


----------



## sharky (5. April 2017)

@Micro767 
meld dich mal, wenn du dort bist. vielleicht schaffe ich es auch auf nen sprung vorbei


----------



## Micro767 (5. April 2017)

ich sag Bescheid wenn wir wissen wann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jr_hebboch (10. April 2017)

Gestern war ich zum ersten Mal auf der CO1 unterwegs. Eigentlich eine Schande als Fast-Nachbar. Aber die 1000 Hm habe ich mir erst jetzt mit dem bösen eMTB zugetraut. Mit einem Minimum an elektrischer Unterstützung war ich aber nach der Runde trotzdem ziemlich platt.

Da wurde den MTBlern eine wirklich sehr schöne Strecke zur Verfügung gestellt. Vielen Dank an das Team rund um die Strecke !!!

… und auch einen Dank an die beiden ortskundigen Biker, an die ich mich auf 2/3 der Strecke freundlicherweise dran hängen konnte. Aber die Beschilderung der Strecke war vorbildlich.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (11. April 2017)

sharky schrieb:


> @Micro767
> meld dich mal, wenn du dort bist. vielleicht schaffe ich es auch auf nen sprung vorbei


Wäre auch gerne dabei, wenn es zeitlich hinhaut. Bergauf muss mich halt ein E-Biker ziehen oder schieben...
Bergab am besten auch.


----------



## Micro767 (12. April 2017)

Noch haben wir keinen Termin ....


----------



## Micro767 (25. April 2017)

Vielleicht klappt es am 07.05 ....


----------



## Micro767 (1. Mai 2017)

Wir haben den 07.05 in der Planung Uhrzeit Vorort steht noch nicht fest


----------



## Athabaske (1. Mai 2017)

Wir waren begeistet!
Tolle Strecke mit viel Potential!
Es war ein toller, wenn auch saukalter Tag in Collenberg.

Vielen Dank!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perga (27. Mai 2017)

Gestern mal wieder die Co1 gefahren: tolle Strecke, schöne Gegend  und sehr nette Leute !

Leider etwas wenig Bilder gemacht:

https://www.relive.cc/view/1006452837


----------



## Micro767 (29. Mai 2017)

Perga schrieb:


> Gestern mal wieder die Co1 gefahren: tolle Strecke, schöne Gegend  und sehr nette Leute !
> 
> Leider etwas wenig Bilder gemacht:
> 
> https://www.relive.cc/view/1006452837



Ja war Klasse, besonders die 2´te Schleife !


----------



## Knoxville86 (2. Juni 2017)

Wir waren vergangenen Sonntag erstmalig dort. 
Konditionell hab ich versagt...  Aber besonders Abschnitt 2 ist richtig richtig gut! Tolle Arbeit!


----------



## Pusti (7. Juni 2017)

darkrider23 schrieb:


> War heute auch zum ersten Mal in Collenberg.
> 
> Fazit:
> 
> ...



Das Schild "Gräbele II" ist als Hinweisschild für die Rettungskräfte und zur Orientierung für (hoffentlich niemels) verunklückte Biker. Auf diese Art ist das gesamte Rettungskonzept der Strecke aufgebaut.
Den Weg den Du genommen hast war absolut richtig.


----------



## Athabaske (7. Juni 2017)

...Laterndl ist auch sehr nett "ausgeschildert"!


----------



## SpessartFuchs (17. Mai 2018)

Heute war ich mit nem Kollegen als Ausgleich zum Missglückten „Paganella-Urlaub“ auf der Strecke..

Fazit: Die Strecke ist liebevoll gebaut, macht sehr viel Spaß, und wir kommen gerne wieder.

Ich empfinde sie flowiger und „Familienfreundlicher“ als die Mil1, aber nicht schlechter. Eben anders..

Danke für die tolle Strecke..


----------



## huzzel (23. Juni 2018)

Ich war heute morgen auch da. Mir kam die Strecke meinem persönlichen Können mehr entgegen als Mil1. Anstiege, die nie enden wollen , aber die immer eine gut fahrbare Steigung haben. Schöne Abfahrten, die der Landschaft schön folgen und richtig Spaß machen .
Meine ersten Hirsche habe ich nun auch mal in freier Natur gesehen.
Wenn die 1000 Höhenmeter nicht wären, könnte man einen Familienausflug daraus machen .



> _Heute_ ist _nicht alle Tage_; ich _komm wieder_, _keine Frage _



DANKE für die tolle Runde!


----------



## Vmichael (23. Juli 2018)

Hi, 
ich werde morgen CO1 fahren und bin schon ganz gespannt 
Falls jemand lust hat? 12:00 Festhalle (werde wohl mit Akku fahren)


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (24. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

wenn der Planet nicht zu stark am kommenden Sa. brennt, möchte ich die CO1 fahren. 
Da ich von der Bergstr. komme, möchte ich gerne nach der Tour noch etwas Essen gehen.
Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich in Collenberg?

www.trailbomber.de

Vielen Dank

Gruss


----------



## Keeper1407 (24. Juli 2018)

Faust Biergarten Miltenberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radon-biker-qlt (25. Juli 2018)

Super
Danke Dir

Gruss


----------



## Tshikey (11. Februar 2019)

aktuell:


----------



## Tshikey (13. August 2019)

... nach der trailsperrung im winter u. baumfällungen im frühjahr bis sommer 
ist die strecke nun wieder durchgängig frei! (stand 11.08.19)

zwischen dem eselsweg und dem gräbbele ist ein neues trailstück gebaut, da wo
man bisher über ein steifeld rumpelte oder rechts daneben über einen wurzelpfad
auswich, geht es direkt rechts rein, es hängt ein schild am baum, also augen auf!


----------



## Pusti (13. August 2019)

Tshikey schrieb:


> ... nach der trailsperrung im winter u. baumfällungen im frühjahr bis sommer
> ist die strecke nun wieder durchgängig frei! (stand 11.08.19)
> 
> zwischen dem eselsweg und dem gräbbele ist ein neues trailstück gebaut, da wo
> ...


Seit zwei Wochen ist wieder alles offen und wir hoffen, dass nicht noch einmal der Käfer Einzug hält.
Mit dem neuen Abschnitt am Eselsweg geht es nun auf 2 km nur über Trails ins Tal 
Im Weinpfädle - Abschnitt 2 waren auch ein paar fleißige Hände am Werk und haben die ausgewaschene Spur bereinigt...


----------



## mw.dd (16. September 2019)

Bin am Samstag gefahren; feine Sache, hat mir (bis auf das lange Rollstück zum Heidenplatte) gut gefallen!
Hinweis: Hier



fehlen meiner Meinung nach ein oder gar zwei Schilder; ich hatte die Kehre bergauf nicht ernstgenommen und bin erst vorbeigefahren bis zum Forstweg... Vielleicht war ich aber auch zu unterhopft; abseits des Mainufers gibt's anscheinend nichts zu trinken


----------



## Pusti (16. September 2019)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Bin am Samstag gefahren; feine Sache, hat mir (bis auf das lange Rollstück zum Heidenplatte) gut gefallen!
> Hinweis: Hier
> Anhang anzeigen 910696
> fehlen meiner Meinung nach ein oder gar zwei Schilder; ich hatte die Kehre bergauf nicht ernstgenommen und bin erst vorbeigefahren bis zum Forstweg... Vielleicht war ich aber auch zu unterhopft; abseits des Mainufers gibt's anscheinend nichts zu trinken


Da ist ein Schild, zwar nicht ideal, aber es liegen extra einige kleine Stämme quer um den Abzweig kenntlich zu machen. 
Mit der Unterhopfung muss ich dir leider recht geben. Die Gastronomie hat nicht die besten Öffnungszeiten für Mountainbiker...


----------



## Pusti (4. November 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

auch bei uns kehrt jetzt wieder Ruhe ein.... 
Auf Grund der Vorgaben aus dem Gestattungsvertrag und um der Natur auch mal ne Erholung zu gönnen, sind auch die Trails der CO1 seit dem 1.11. bis zum 31.3.2020 gesperrt. 
Wir sehen uns im nächsten Jahr....


----------



## Gandalf01 (5. August 2020)

Hi
Wir (Sechs, manchmal auch neun  Biker aus verschiedenen Ecke Deutschlands) waren letztes Wochenende im Odenwald und sind neben der Mö1, Mi1, auch die Co1 gefahren. Alle sind sich einig, das war ein super Tag.

Ich werde auf jeden Fall wieder hierher zurück kommen. Mein Dank gilt denen die diese Trails pflegen und immer wieder herrichten.

Hier auch mal das Video, das einer meiner Mitfahrer gedreht hat
Co1


----------



## Pusti (5. August 2020)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi
> Wir (Sechs, manchmal auch neun  Biker aus verschiedenen Ecke Deutschlands) waren letztes Wochenende im Odenwald und sind neben der Mö1, Mi1, auch die Co1 gefahren. Alle sind sich einig, das war ein super Tag.
> 
> Ich werde auf jeden Fall wieder hierher zurück kommen. Mein Dank gilt denen die diese Trails pflegen und immer wieder herrichten.
> ...


Glaube ich habe Euch gesehen.... Danke für das Kompliment.... geb ich an unsere Mannschaft gerne weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huzzel (21. April 2022)

Hi,

weiß jemand, wie der Zustand der Strecke ist?
Wir wollten eigentlich am Sonntag Miltenberg, aber das wird ja schon mal nichts. Jetzt wollen wir auf Collenberg ausweichen.

Auf mtb-geo-naturpark.de steht 


> z.Zt. sehr nass und durch Wind- und Schneebruch beeinträchtigt!


Gut, dass mit dem Sehr nass wird sich wohl wieder erledigt haben, aber wie schaut es mit dem Schneebruch aus? Ist es fahrbar? Muss ja auch nicht perfekt sein.

Oder doch wo ganz anders? Bürgstadt, Großheubach?

Danke schon mal.


----------



## Pusti (21. April 2022)

huzzel schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> weiß jemand, wie der Zustand der Strecke ist?
> Wir wollten eigentlich am Sonntag Miltenberg, aber das wird ja schon mal nichts. Jetzt wollen wir auf Collenberg ausweichen.
> ...


Strecke ist frei und auch gut befahrbar. Und nicht vergessen: Bike & Burg findet am 21.05.2022 statt. Anmeldungen unter www.bike-und-burg.de

Gruß Richard,


----------



## Pusti (22. April 2022)

Pusti schrieb:


> Strecke ist frei und auch gut befahrbar. Und nicht vergessen: Bike & Burg findet am 21.05.2022 statt. Anmeldungen unter www.bike-und-burg.de
> 
> Gruß Richard,


Nachtrag: Der Trail "Gräbbele 1" wird ab heute für einige Tage gesperrt. Der Forst muss in diesem Bereich nochmals rein. Hoffen wir mal, dass das bald vorbei ist.


----------

